# Vintage bike cruise-in and ride, Cinti Ohio



## necessaryevil (Jun 26, 2008)

We had a fairly successful ride in May, so I figured we'd have another in August. All bikes and all ages are encouraged. We will have a cookout and games, hope to see you there!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah that park is absolutely beautiful.  I'll be there of course!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## necessaryevil (Aug 12, 2008)

We are also organizing a drag race event during the ride. Should be a lot of fun, only the fastest will survive!


----------



## necessaryevil (Aug 15, 2008)

One week away! Please meet at the shelter closest to the playground around 11am. Drags and Slow Drags will begin after cookout. Please bring your own beverages (NO ALCOHOL) and please leave for sale items in your vehicle. I have a link to the park's website on the event posts of ratrodbikes.com Mapquest for directions. See you there


----------

